# Crystal Lake~~~~Eaton* Ohio



## krystalp (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone fished this lake in Eaton??

It sits right behind Beech street, in Eaton, as i used to live right off of the lake on Beech....

when i lived there, we caught massive loades of Cat...all kinds of them, S/L mouth Bass, Crappie, Gills, Carp...

And the larger ones always put up a heck of a fight..

Anyways, i took the girl's (7&8) there yesterday, and they tore up some gills... lol

Me on the other hand, was more worried about the biggun's. and only got a few bites!!

But gonna try to go back this week sometime, but was wondering if any of you fished there, or have heard of anyone that has.. its been a few years. and i heard they drained it, but just not sure...

Any input, is better then none...

I just moved to lewisburg from Xenia, so im kinda further away from all of my other hot spot's.

With these gas prices you cant afford to go to far. to fish all of the time!! haha

Thanks

:B Krystal:B


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

A couple of years ago there was a guy working at Crawdaddy's bait shop on RT235 that said he fished there often and caught some nice cats.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

wow, thats one "lake" i never thouhgt i'd here about on this site!! lol I have never fished it, but my son did a derby there about 3 years age and caught a 10" bass. I see plenty of people fishing there and imagine the gils are in large quantity. 

They drain it a few years ago to make repairs to the spillway, but i think the state stocked it after. being in lewisburg you should be able to find a few good spots on twin creek, also, rush run is pretty good...only about 10 miles south of eaton.


----------



## krystalp (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

When i lived there, i caught severel dbl. digt. cats... and they were nice also.

The gills are huge, as well... they have alot of smallies, but its awesome place for you to take the fam.

But when we went, they had fun, and thats all i could ask for.

But plan on going back out sometime this week....

See ya!

Krystal


----------

